# Victoria vs. Kelowna vs. Ottawa



## jayju (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello expat experts! 

I am planning to move to Canada in the spring of next year and I'm in the process of deciding where to settle. It's a very overwhelming process, the more research I do the more undecided I get. However, after much reflection I was able to narrow down my options to three cities: Victoria, Kelowna, or Ottawa. 

Wherever I move, I already have secured a job because it's a flexible location type of job so am not worried about that. My biggest worry really is the weather, and then comes other considerations. Here are my personal reasons for having each of the mentioned cities as options. Your insights (especially if you lived in two or more of these cities) would be greatly appreciated. 

Victoria: most appealing factor is having 0 snow and mildest winters in the countrys, it's also laid back with nice parks and scenary that can be enjoyed year-round. I also like the fact that it's a bit isolated... I am a bit taken back by the amount of rainfall (although it's half of Vancouver's rain) but I don't really like to be wet all the time (in winter) and also the grey/gloomy winters are a put off.

Kelowna: most appealing factor is that despite having somewhat snowy/cold winters I am willing to handle that for drier climate. Additionally, it seems that Kelowna has some of the cleanest air quality in the country and that's an important factor for me. And the beautiful scenary, mountains and lakes are a huge plus as am an outdoors person. However, I've read that the level of social inequality and income gap is huge and the crime rate is higher than the two other cities of my options. Also, public transport doesn't seem to be great and I prefer using public transport and walking rather than car use. 

Ottawa: it might sound weird that it is an option given that am comparing it to distinctly difference types of cities. The reason am considering Ottawa is due to many appealing factors like cost of living, big city yet not super huge (like Toronto), good public transport, lots of research institutions and think tanks, possibilities of networking, etc... It would be an ideal option for me but for the long and cold winters. How bad is the winter in Ottawa? How mangeable/unmanageable is it? 

Please if anyone has experiences in these cities, I would appreciate your insight. 

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Which visa will you be using to enter Canada?


----------



## jayju (Dec 6, 2017)

Auld Yin said:


> Which visa will you be using to enter Canada?


Federal Skilled Worker (FSW)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well of the three locations you’ve outlined the best from a weather perspective is certainly Victoria. It probably has the mildest climate in Canada. It does get its fair share of rain as a result of it being “on” the Pacific Ocean. IMO, its a very nice city but remember it’s on an island and every time you want to go to mainland, a ferry ride is involved, which can be expensive. 
Kelowna is in a very spectacular part of the country and a popular place in which to live. It does have a winter with snow (it’s in the mountains after all). 
Ottawa, the country’s capital is a very nice city, IMO however if winter and cold weather isn’t for you then you’d better not go any further. It has beautiful summers but -30c in winter wouldn’t be unusual.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I love Ottawa, have friend who live there, and if it wasn't for the amount of snow/cold weather, I would seriously consider living in Ottawa. But I prefer to stay in Oakville/Toronto. Weather here isn't too bad. Lots of sunshine, and for the past 7 winters, there wasn't a lot of snow. Forecast says something else for this winter... :-(


----------



## kabi (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Jayju,

What I would say about kelowna is what I read accross the news:

*Kelowna*: the community was credited for having healthy population growth but also fantastic weather. Its population is just over 43,000.
Tourism is big business in Kelowna and the Central Okanagan, and recent economic impact data shows that the tourism industry contributes over $1.25 billion in total economic output.

Unemployment rate is around 6.1% (Nov 2017)

for *Victoria*:Greater Victoria’s greatest strength resides in its environmental and human health as well as its economic resiliency, according to a new index released last month (Nov 2017) week by the South Island Prosperity Project.

The index suggests Greater Victoria ranks above its peers when it comes to human health, noting there are low levels of violent crime, easy access to recreational spaces and health-care workers. The region also scores well — at par or better with other cities — when it comes to environmental health due to low greenhouse gas emissions, and good air quality, though it does get marked down for its treatment of waste and wastewater.

I had the opportunity to visit it once (I know that the view of a tourist is not such as the view of someone who live in in a daily basis), I liked this city, but seems the rent it's kind of expensive.

Victoria’s unemployment rate lowest in Canada. It has fallen from 4.5 per cent to 3.3 per cent from September to November 2017.


*Ottawa*: If you’re looking for the Best Place to Live in Canada, Ottawa is the best choice.
Ottawa is one of North America's fastest growing economies and one of the world's most progressive centres of innovation.
Unemployment rate 5.9% (Nov 2017)


Now all depends on where you will find a job and what you like/dislike ?

Good luck


----------

